# Unknown engine by J.H.Neville ? 1962



## Cboomf (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi, This engine was found during the clear our of my uncles shed.



























It appears to be made from castings, so we assume there must be some published drawings of it somewhere.

It appears to be a 4 cylinder 2-stroke engine, it has a water pump feeding the water cooling from the green tank, a battery box at the far end and a small round (rusty) petrol tank.

On one side of the engine is what looks to be a catch tray/area for something (fuel?) coming out the throttle body.

It is missing the exhaust although the manifold is intact and one spark plug is broken. The spark plugs are identical and are marked as K L G mini 2.

Does anybody have any further information on this engine ?

The next step will be to introduce some two stroke oil, turn over by hand to lubricate (the sump is completely dry by looking at the dipstick)
then some water in the tank, add some fuel and a battery then see what happens ....

If anybody sees anything dangerous here that we may have missed, please let me know before I blow myself up 

Thanks !!!

Edit : I should also add that it is very easy to turn over and the exhaust beat can be heard from the exhaust port


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like Westbury's "seal"

http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/The_Seal___Edgar_T_Westbury.html

or if bigger seal major

http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Seal_Major.html


----------



## Cboomf (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome, thats the one !! Thanks JasonB 

Even better that they still sell drawings and castings should anything need replacing.


----------



## gmac (Aug 23, 2013)

Here are Westbury's original build articles complete with engineering drawings;

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/sites/7/documents/etw-seal-pt1.pdf

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/sites/7/documents/etw-seal-pt2.pdf

I've made a start at building one using barstock, but it's slow going with too many other things going on in life!

Cheers Garry


----------

